# The Queen is dead, Long live the King



## Flame (Sep 8, 2022)

Queen Elizabeth II
1926 - 2022

https://www.royal.uk/


----------



## trepp0 (Sep 8, 2022)

HOLY SHIT IT HAPPENED, LONG LIVE THE KING


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 8, 2022)

Nothing will change, as those figures are basically living statues nowadays.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 8, 2022)

Oh shit, never expected that. Kinda sad ngl.


----------



## City (Sep 8, 2022)

My only hope is that she was able to see all her children before passing.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 8, 2022)

A legend have passed :<


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2022)

Four years away from reaching the century mark, a good long life by any standard.  RIP in pepperonis.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 8, 2022)

What a lady! RIP your majesty! Rejoin your darling Philip.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2022)

I know she was 97 but I still didn't expect it still. She was a tough old nut. Rest in peace.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 8, 2022)

Is it me, or every September somthing  like this fucking happens, but still, may the lady rest in peace.....


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Four years away from reaching the century mark, a good long life by any standard.  RIP in pepperonis.


The queen is a legend, and legends never die.


----------



## mrdude (Sep 8, 2022)

RIP Lizzy, you did your duty well and right to the end! Enjoy your everlasting peace.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 8, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> What a lady! RIP your majesty! Rejoin your darling Philip.


I hope she will reincarnate into an equally legendary second life.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 8, 2022)

Short live the king please... Hate those ears...


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 8, 2022)

Truly the end of an era

RIP Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 8, 2022)

WAS IT CORONA!? 

ಡ⁠ ͜⁠ ⁠ʖ⁠ ⁠ಡ


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 8, 2022)

Update:
Charles will be known as King Charles III


----------



## HalfScoper (Sep 8, 2022)

Flame said:


> 1926 - 2022


Finally is all I can say.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 8, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> What a lady! RIP your majesty! Rejoin your darling Philip.
> 
> View attachment 326346


----------



## ZeroFX (Sep 8, 2022)

Rest in peace.


----------



## VirgilMobile (Sep 8, 2022)

Wonder how long he will stay king.


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 8, 2022)

Didn't think I'd be bothered as I'm not a monarchist, but it's bumming me out as she was a pretty cool lady.


----------



## Viri (Sep 8, 2022)

She died in Morrowind! RIP


----------



## ILuvGames (Sep 8, 2022)

She was a good woman. I'm no royalist, but I'm proud to have spent the past 50+ years of my life in the UK with her as Queen. As for Charles, well he tries. He'll never be as good a monarch as her though.


----------



## tech3475 (Sep 8, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Didn't think I'd be bothered as I'm not a monarchist, but it's bumming me out as she was a pretty cool lady.



I was reading comments elsewhere and this seemed to be a common sentiment.

I'm guessing it's because, like them or not, the Royal Family are a large part of British 'Identity' for the lack of a better word. John Oliver IIRC once described them as 'our mascots' (which given current circumstances I'm aware may seem poor taste).

She's basically the only monarch my living family members has known.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 8, 2022)

I know everyone likes to pretend the queen and monarchy are a good thing, but as queen she oversaw a lot of wrong and injustice and did fuck all about it.

You can argue she has limited power, but that doesn't excuse her from looking on as atrocities were committed and turning a blind eye. Her legacy is with the victims of British imperialism as far as I am concerned. Let's not even get into the royal family literally housing and protecting pedophiles.

Hopefully the monarchy ends soon and Britain truly becomes a republic with equal rights for all - and self determination for NI and Scotland.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2022)

Nothing of value was lost.


----------



## mrdude (Sep 8, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Nothing of value was lost.


You can always see how popular people were and how many loved them when they die. Thousands of people will attend the queens state funeral and millions will watch in on TV. With an attitude like you have, I don't think you will need to worry about many tuning up when you come to the end of your life. Even if you didn't like her and she meant nothing to you, you should keep comments like that to yourself if you don't want to come across as a bit of a dick.


----------



## sudeki300 (Sep 8, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Nothing of value was lost.


just someone's grandma, mum, auntie, sister and cousin, very valuable i think.


----------



## City (Sep 8, 2022)

x65943 said:


> You can argue she has limited power


That's literally it? What she could do in her little, she did:

- As of 2012, she helped raise over 1.4 billion GBP for over 500 charities
- She helped the relations with Ireland by visiting it after an important irish event
- She supported ending the south african apartheid
- The day after the 9/11 attacks, she arranged at Buckingam Palace to play the american anthem during the change of the guard, something that many americans still remember fondly
- She fought in WW2
- She raised a family. I know it doesn't seem that special, but I'm sure she'd have wanted it to be in the list

Not to mention all the great PR she has done over the decades. I don't know anybody whom considers her a clown. I can't say the same for many presidents/kings around the world.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 8, 2022)

mrdude said:


> You can always see how popular people were and how many loved them when they die. Thousands of people will attend the queens state funeral and millions will watch in on TV. With an attitude like you have, I don't think you will need to worry about many tuning up when you come to the end of your life. Even if you didn't like her and she meant nothing to you, you should keep comments like that to yourself if you don't want to come across as a bit of a dick.


Stalin and Kim Jong Il had similar farewells, the amount of propaganda a nation consumes directly affects how many people care to show up to such events

The point still stands her legacy is stained with blood


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 8, 2022)

sudeki300 said:


> just someone's grandma, mum, auntie, sister and cousin, very valuable i think.


She also covered up for her pedo son. So fuck her.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 8, 2022)

City said:


> That's literally it? What she could do in her little, she did:
> 
> - As of 2012, she helped raise over 1.4 billion GBP for over 500 charities
> - She helped the relations with Ireland by visiting it after an important irish event
> ...


And of her pedophile son she protected or the death squads in Northern Ireland?


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 8, 2022)

RIP Lizzie - end of an era! 70 years... reminds me of the time fukkin Maggie Thatcher resigned. But in a bad way...

Not sure about that big eared fecker taking over, was kinda hoping he'd step aside and let Prince William have it, but he's waited long enough I guess! (Charles III eh, third in an illustrious line of excellent namesakes , guess he can't be worse than the first two!)


----------



## City (Sep 8, 2022)

x65943 said:


> And of her pedophile son she protected or the death squads in Northern Ireland?


How did she "protect" him, considering she had zero control of Uk laws and even less for international ones?


----------



## x65943 (Sep 8, 2022)

City said:


> How did she "protect" him, considering she had zero control of Uk laws and even less for international ones?


If you don't think she has(had) influence in Westminster you are wrong


----------



## City (Sep 8, 2022)

x65943 said:


> If you don't think she has(had) influence in Westminster you are wrong


If she had one tenth of the influence you're claiming she had, there wouldn't even have been a settlement.

Also, as much as I don't like people banging minors, I really don't think someone doing a 17yo is a pedophile. Scumbag sure.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 8, 2022)

City said:


> If she had one tenth of the influence you're claiming she had, there wouldn't even have been a settlement.
> 
> Also, as much as I don't like people banging minors, I really don't think someone doing a 17yo is a pedophile. Scumbag sure.


No way that was the only minor he raped in all of his time with Epstein

You can argue whether he was a pathological pedophile sure, but as far as common speech goes - someone who rapes minors is a pedo

And as far as the settlement - that is US jurisdiction - the fact he wasn't extradited was entirely royal privilege and the Queen


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 9, 2022)

RIP.... Long lives queens ever.... Thanks for visiting Malaysia since long time ago.....


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 9, 2022)

RIP the Queen, but _Long Live the King_? Let's just say Prince Charles is "not a very good person."


----------



## Marc_LFD (Sep 9, 2022)

HalfScoper said:


> Finally is all I can say.


When Prince Harry and Megan Markle take their places, that's the day the royal family will (finally) collapse.


----------



## Xerokard (Sep 9, 2022)

So who gets the royal Wii?


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 9, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> So who gets the royal Wii?


auction it off for charity. Maybe use that money to bring advancements to the third world through education. Through enlightenment, we can all have more sustainable lives.


----------



## peteruk (Sep 9, 2022)

I find myself in an awkward position, let me explain..

I live in a part of the UK where many of my friends (I use that word very liberally) and fellow members of the community hate the Queen with a passion, these people blame her and the monarchy for all the bad things that have happened (particularly in Ireland and all around the world).

Whilst me myself I've always appreciated the Queen for everything she's done for the country, she's been do dignified in so many difficult times and situations.  She's always out the Crown above her own personal happiness and I for one am really sad that she's passed away.

I do believe there was somewhat of a cover up though regarding the actual time she passed away, but that' not too important.

May she Rest in Peace, thank you for everything.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 10, 2022)

Rest in peace. Best wishes for the family.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 10, 2022)

Fuck that bitch, I'm glad she's dead. The Irish in me is feeling vindication like no other.


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 10, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Fuck that bitch, I'm glad she's dead. The Irish in me is feeling vindication like no other.


Why do you dislike her so much?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 10, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> Why do you dislike her so much?


You mean, besides her obstruction of support for people with HIV? Or the literal decades of exploitation of India? Not to mention many other countries, but those aren't ones I'm as familiar with. She held significant power and yet under her power the British empire exploited DOZENS of countries.

The idea that you should respect bad people after they die is white as fuck. If you were in any way a victim of her awful policies, you would probably not be so afraid to criticize a figurehead of imperialism.


----------



## Chaosta (Sep 10, 2022)

lol @ the idea of "kings" and "queens"


----------



## _47iscool (Sep 10, 2022)

No sympathy here.

She did nothing  about the whole rotherham travesty.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Fuck that bitch, I'm glad she's dead. The Irish in me is feeling vindication like no other.


I mean, I'm french canadian and anti-monarchist, and I still feel shocked about her death and sick of your statement...


----------



## fdyyt (Sep 10, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> You mean, besides her obstruction of support for people with HIV? Or the literal decades of exploitation of India? Not to mention many other countries, but those aren't ones I'm as familiar with. She held significant power and yet under her power the British empire exploited DOZENS of countries.
> 
> The idea that you should respect bad people after they die is white as fuck. If you were in any way a victim of her awful policies, you would probably not be so afraid to criticize a figurehead of imperialism.


Yes, but criticize and discuss them politely. Treat everyone with respect, because if you don't then people like trolls will be even more infuriated, which is not something you want.
Anyway, do you have any evidence to support your claim? I believe you were talking about queen Victoria in your tirade.
On the other hand:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AQFnoECHEQAQ&usg=AOvVaw1T3julxMTdbl147lY43gYi
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AQFnoECEYQAQ&usg=AOvVaw06Bce1IG1aJ3zQYCO2zJ2G


----------



## sudeki300 (Sep 10, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The idea that you should respect bad people after they die is white as fuck.


wow, really!


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> I mean, I'm french canadian and anti-monarchist, and I still feel shocked about her death and sick of your statement...


I'm half Irish (and probably know more of 'the troubles' than most on here, especially with my mother haha - trust me, it's complicated) and fully agree with you. Some of the stuff on here by the more trollish members is ridiculous, get a grip peeps... 'she did nothing about Rotherham' - fukkin hell she was the Queen... what if Blackpool Tower suddenly blew up, should we slag that off afterwards for doing nothing about Rotherham too?
Anyway I'm slightly warming to big ears Charlie, giving him the benefit of the doubt so far, perhaps he will be as much a thing of pride for us UK'ers as Blackpool Tower is?


----------



## mrdude (Sep 10, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The idea that you should respect bad people after they die is white as fuck.


Reported for racism. Keep your race bating and racist remarks to yourself, nobody wants to hear them apart from other racists.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> I'm half Irish (and probably know more of 'the troubles' than most on here, especially with my mother haha - trust me, it's complicated) and fully agree with you. Some of the stuff on here by the more trollish members is ridiculous, get a grip peeps... 'she did nothing about Rotherham' - fukkin hell she was the Queen... what if Blackpool Tower suddenly blew up, should we slag that off afterwards for doing nothing about Rotherham too?
> Anyway I'm slightly warming to big ears Charlie, giving him the benefit of the doubt so far, perhaps he will be as much a thing of pride for us UK'ers as Blackpool Tower is?


That's not really what I meant 
What I mean is that even though I'm anti-monarchist and always wanted canada's independance from the queen, I feel shocked about her death not because she is a symbol to me but to the whole world, yes even to me.
I didn't respect her as a queen or as a symbol and I still don't, but still, it's a true shock to see this symbol die. You get what i mean?


----------



## tabzer (Sep 10, 2022)

I didn't know the Queen.  I'm not sure if I could understand where she came from or why she did what she did.

She's dead now.  She doesn't feel sad.  She doesn't feel bitter.  We feel sad.  We feel bitter.

The joke is on us.

But we can reincarnate the Queen with mods.

That will make us feel better.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 10, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Reported for racism. Keep your race bating and racist remarks to yourself, nobody wants to hear them apart from other racists.


Your fragility amuses me.


sudeki300 said:


> wow, really!


Yes.


fdyyt said:


> Yes, but criticize and discuss them politely.


No. If you want to be respected when you die, don't be a piece of shit while you live.


Noctosphere said:


> I mean, I'm french canadian and anti-monarchist, and I still feel shocked about her death and sick of your statement...


You'll get over it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> No. If you want to be respected when you die, don't be a piece of shit while you live.


Tell me, what did she do that affected your life that badly?
You seem salty...


----------



## leon315 (Sep 10, 2022)

judging from the King's *very advanced age*, he will follow soon.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Tell me, what did she do that affected your life that badly?
> You seem salty...


"Ummm you seem salty about imperialism and exploitation"
I mean, if you wanna word opposition to the exploitation of various nations and their sovereignty as "being salty," be my guest? I guess??? But that's a pretty dumb way of looking at it LMAO


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 10, 2022)

leon315 said:


> judging from the King's *very advanced age*, he will follow soon.


Fingers crossed!!


----------



## SG854 (Sep 10, 2022)

For the Queen of England!!!!


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> That's not really what I meant
> What I mean is that even though I'm anti-monarchist and always wanted canada's independance from the queen, I feel shocked about her death not because she is a symbol to me but to the whole world, yes even to me.
> I didn't respect her as a queen or as a symbol and I still don't, but still, it's a true shock to see this symbol die. You get what i mean?


Just agreeing with you on the rather crappy comments from the trollish part of the Temp if you care to read it properly...(I admit I started to ramble on afterwards though! )


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 10, 2022)

But, but.. I'm Not dead !.... Oh that Queen. My bad. [sneaks out silently]


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> "Ummm you seem salty about imperialism and exploitation"
> I mean, if you wanna word opposition to the exploitation of various nations and their sovereignty as "being salty," be my guest? I guess??? But that's a pretty dumb way of looking at it LMAO


Well, as for canada (i know it's the same about australia, don't about other former colonies of uk) we no longer deal with the queen as a supperior.
We have our own "queen" which are their representant, they are called General Governor and Lieutenant-Governor.
We deal with them as the representant of the queen, but in no way are they in direct contact with the queen,  AT ALL.
The colonialism ended loooooong before her reign with the Statut of Westminster in 1931, which rendered stuff like being debtful to the crown forever no more, and thus for ALL colonies of the Commonwealth.
We still have the queen as a symbol, but that's it, no former colonies of UK owe anything to the queen/king like they did back in early 1800's


----------



## leon315 (Sep 10, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Fuck that bitch, I'm glad she's dead. The Irish in me is feeling vindication like no other.


wait, why u have murican flag under ur avatar if ur Irish?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2022)

leon315 said:


> wait, why u have murican flag under ur avatar if ur Irish?


pure americans and canadians are mostly descendant of four nations, france, ireland, scottland and native americans


----------



## tabzer (Sep 10, 2022)

leon315 said:


> wait, why u have murican flag under ur avatar if ur Irish?



One is a modern religion.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 10, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> "Ummm you seem salty about imperialism and exploitation"
> I mean, if you wanna word opposition to the exploitation of various nations and their sovereignty as "being salty," be my guest? I guess??? But that's a pretty dumb way of looking at it LMAO


Ah, you seem to think this 'exploitation of various nations and their sovereignty' was the sole doing of Queen Lizzie herself, not anyone before her, and not of the UK government(s) of the time before (or during) her 'reign' .....ookay then!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> Ah, you seem to think this 'exploitation of various nations and their sovereignty' was the sole doing of Queen Lizzie herself, not anyone before her, and not of the UK government(s) of the time before (or during) her 'reign' .....ookay then!!


as i said in my previous post, colonialism ended years before her reign


----------



## leon315 (Sep 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> pure americans and canadians are mostly descendant of four nations, france, ireland, scottland and native americans


mmm, that's racist, u forgot german, danish, spanish, italian and Afroamerican descendants too, now waiting for those angry BLM supporters raid you in 3....2......1


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## caki883 (Sep 10, 2022)

At last. He is jobless the last 53 years


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 10, 2022)

leon315 said:


> wait, why u have murican flag under ur avatar if ur Irish?


I didn't know the American flag had black, grey, and two shades of red in it.


mightymuffy said:


> Ah, you seem to think this 'exploitation of various nations and their sovereignty' was the sole doing of Queen Lizzie herself, not anyone before her, and not of the UK government(s) of the time before (or during) her 'reign' .....ookay then!!


Hey, what'd she inherit again? And what power did she have over it? :^)


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 10, 2022)

<=====8 *Irish/**Filipino*


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 10, 2022)

People turning a thread into a pol agument speedrun any%


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2022)

leon315 said:


> mmm, that's racist, u forgot german, danish, spanish, italian and Afroamerican descendants too, now waiting for those angry BLM supporters raid you in 3....2......1


I meant as those who are direct descendents of the originals colons, as in those who arrived first
I also said "MAINLY" which means most of them, not all of them
german danish and all those arrived later in new-france, canada and new-england
As for Afroamerican, call me racist or not, they weren't colons, they were slave, and so, they arrived later too


----------



## tabzer (Sep 10, 2022)

I was about to summon @LainaGabranth alt.  Weird.


----------



## mightymuffy (Sep 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> as i said in my previous post, colonialism ended years before her reign


??? - I'm beginning to this this Noctosphere lad has absolutely no grasp of the English (UK) language.... of course I knew that , sort yerself out you fukkin colonist.... (j/k)


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 10, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I was about to summon @LainaGabranth alt.  Weird.


which one?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 10, 2022)

mightymuffy said:


> ??? - I'm beginning to this this Noctosphere lad has absolutely no grasp of the English (UK) language.... of course I knew that , sort yerself out you fukkin colonist.... (j/k)


my bad^^


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 10, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> People turning a thread into a pol agument speedrun any%


As all threads should be

You can limit my ability to post in the thread, jannies, but you can't undo my spitting on the grave of an imperialist :^)


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Sep 10, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I didn't know the American flag had black, grey, and two shades of red in it.
> 
> Hey, what'd she inherit again? And what power did she have over it? :^)



Not to get involved but if you don't mind me asking, were you born stupid or did someone drop you on the head as a child?


----------



## Flame (Sep 10, 2022)

CompSciOrBust said:


> Not to get involved but if you don't mind me asking, were you born stupid or did someone drop you on the head as a child?
> 
> View attachment 326587



i think she's special Queen

Queens never like other Queens


----------



## City (Sep 10, 2022)

CompSciOrBust said:


> Not to get involved but if you don't mind me asking, were you born stupid or did someone drop you on the head as a child?
> 
> View attachment 326587


We're talking about an user believing that making a circle with your thumb and index finger below your waist is a nazi symbol and totally not a stupid children game that millions of kids did at school worldwide in the 90s and 00s.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 10, 2022)

Flame said:


> i think she's special Queen
> 
> Queens never like other Queens


[hits you with my personal royal sceptor] Hush child! 

I'm the Only Queen here!


----------



## tabzer (Sep 10, 2022)

Flame said:


> i think she's special Queen
> 
> Queens never like other Queens



Monarchy is a social construct.


----------



## mrdude (Sep 10, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> as i said in my previous post, colonialism ended years before her reign


There's zero point trying to educate these ignorant people, it's completely pointless. One day these people will breed and the only hope for the the long time survival of their family tree is that the person they breed with has better DNA than them and the offspring will inherit that, If not nature will just make them extinct - which if I am honest, will be no great loss to the human gene pool.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 10, 2022)

I hope Princess Diana is kicking her ass before sending Elizabeth II down to Hell.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Sep 10, 2022)

City said:


> We're talking about an user believing that making a circle with your thumb and index finger below your waist is a nazi symbol and totally not a stupid children game that millions of kids did at school worldwide in the 90s and 00s.


I mean dog whistles are a real thing. That doesn't mean you should stop using them though. If we let racists co-opt everything we like we'd have nothing less. They love taking innocuous things like the OK hand symbol and repurposing it because most people are completely oblivious to why they're using it. Hence the name dog whistle. You only see it as a racist thing if you know racists use it, so racists can use it to identify each other in public while members of the general public who aren't chronically online, "normies", would have no idea. Hell using dog whistles more often is probably a good idea because then it makes it harder for racists to figure out who is a racist and who's just using their co-opted symbol for its original purpose.

This is entirely off topic though so I'm going to shut up. I just think that user from before is looking like a bit of an idiot over what they said.


----------



## mrdude (Sep 11, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I hope Princess Diana is kicking her ass before sending Elizabeth II down to Hell.


Princess Diana has now been recycled and has most likely turned into rain and some nutrients for plants. As she is now without a body and therefore a pair of legs, she won't be kicking anything or anyone as she no longer exists. The only thing that exists about her is a memory in someone else's head and a few pages in books and some bits of data on the internet. Once humans are extinct or we have a big war and all of mankinds history is lost, she will be lost to time as nearly everyone is.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 11, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Princess Diana has now been recycled and has most likely turned into rain and some nutrients for plants. As she is now without a body and therefore a pair of legs, she won't be kicking anything or anyone as she no longer exists. The only thing that exists about her is a memory in someone else's head and a few pages in books and some bits of data on the internet. Once humans are extinct or we have a big war and all of mankinds history is lost, she will be lost to time as nearly everyone is.



So you are saying that Princess Diana could exist until the end of time as we know it.   And we can be her legs.  Love the optimism!


----------



## elBenyo (Sep 11, 2022)

Princess Diana would be Queen if she was alive.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Sep 11, 2022)

Only thing I'll say here -because I've seen enough horrors on twitter- is that if you wish an "excruciating death" for a 96yo woman you lose any credibility to talk about people toxicity, justice and you lose the right to throw the victim card.

Because it really takes some balls to pretend fighting for a better world when deep down you're just vile and full of hatred.

Hate the monarchy, capitalism all you want, but it stops there. She's not Hitler. In fact she was alive and fighting against him, most of us would have ran away from the bombs. Drop the non-sense and absolutely trying to apply 2020s logic to what happened decades or centuries ago. By that same logic every descendant of Europeans should die an excruciating death.


----------



## leejaclane (Sep 11, 2022)

I'll spare you the lengthy paragraphs I typed up and just say that I think this article is worth reading for people jumping to condemn Uju Anya, though this article really only skims the surface of things it's at least a start, and it's one of the few mainstream news media outlets defending Anya against criticism.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/...iticism-britains-legacy-colonialism-rcna46942

Democracy Now had a pretty good video about Elizabeth's reign as well, with a variety of experts contributing to discussion.



It's clear that no one here mourning her passing has studied much history of her 70 year reign and prefers to see her as a sweet, harmless little old lady with no power or influence over government. But that's simply not true at all.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Sep 11, 2022)

leejaclane said:


> I'll spare you the lengthy paragraphs I typed up and just say that I think this article is worth reading for people jumping to condemn Uju Anya, though this article really only skims the surface of things it's at least a start, and it's one of the few mainstream news media outlets defending Anya against criticism.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/...iticism-britains-legacy-colonialism-rcna46942
> 
> ...



Oh I know exactly what they're feeling. These commentators -highly skilled for the most part- are all living in western countries where they're given the platform to express these feelings. They are written in English, big deal, and so it enables them to reach and influence a whole lot of people that way.
The issues they're referring to have been on the spotlight of social discussions in the recent years. And by itself that's a good thing.

Being indifferent is one thing, refusing to mourn is one thing. Hating on the monarchy as a system is absolutely fair. But there's no excusing violence with more violence.


> "I think when people voice those views, they're not thinking specifically about Queen Elizabeth," Smith said in a telephone interview from London. "They're thinking about the British monarchy as an institution and the relationship of the monarchy to systems of oppression, repression and forced extraction of labor, and particularly African labor, and exploitation of natural resources and forcing systems of control in these places. That's what they're often responding to. And that's a system that exists beyond the person of Queen Elizabeth."


That is not true.
The remarks specifically targeted the Queen, the day of her death, in multiple occasions and even within the article itself.

And please don't go and saying that these are just words and words can't be violent. Because I swear this is gonna open its own can of worms.

There are millions of living people today that are still deeply traumatized by what happened during World War II, for which the Queen took active part in. And there's millions of children from people who committed crimes against them still alive today. You don't see them hating and wishing violent death upon them. And you don't because we all understand that while it was an absolute tragedy, healing comes with remembrance, not spite and not vengeance.

And people who wish for pain of suffering on a 96yo woman loved by millions aren't doing it for remembrance, they do it out of spite.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2022)

elBenyo said:


> Princess Diana would be Queen if she was alive.


Exept she wouldn't as she had divorced Charles in August 28th 1996 and as part of the devorce she was given the title the Princess of Wales with the understanding this would not change if the Queen died and that she would lose the title if she ever remarried anyone.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 11, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I hope Princess Diana is kicking her ass before sending Elizabeth II down to Hell.


Nah fam, There doing meth! and were all INVITED TO IT, Free Crack, Meth, Cokanine Shrooms, EVEN HOOKERS!!! Cant wait to get there!


----------

